# New snow plow for some MTD tractors for $150 at Small Engine Warehouse



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

They are apparently clearing out excess inventory. Here is a link:

http://smallenginewarehouse.com/product.asp?PN=SNOWBLADE-14007


----------

